# Puerto fishing report April 2015



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta fishing report April 2015
The Billfish and Dorado continue to bite offshore at el banco and down the north coast by Gauybitos captain Steve caught a 
huge 60 lb Dorado/ Mahi mahi on the My Marlin last week trolling with live bait outside of El Banco. The Billfish have 
consisted of Striped Marlin, Sailfish, and crazy as it sounds this time of the year there are still a few Blue Marlin biting as well. 
The Yellowfin Tuna bite has continued to be red hot offshore 70+ miles average size 100-200 lbs inside banderas bay the 
Jack Crevalle bite has been nuts great fish for beginners or seasoned anglers that just want alot of action.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. When's dinner?
Whyme 
MaomyDayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Nice report. When's dinner?
> Whyme
> MaomyDayo


We can buddy boat over there, and camp on a Cuban beach


----------

